# 3 embryos remaining last attempt using intralipids. Please God let this work



## Jojo2678 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello ladies I'm due to fly back out to Cyprus in 7 weeks and i have 3 donor embryos frozen as you know they will only put 2 back, if i had the choice id go for 3 but they wont.
After years of disappointed this really is my last attempt but the question is do i defrost 2 embryos and leave 1 or defrost all 3 and pick the best 2?? Funds are really low now


----------



## Jojo2678 (Jul 18, 2016)

Please somebody must have an answer for me 🤔


----------



## Delaroche (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi Jojo, didn't want to read and run. If this is your last attempt and they'll  transfer no more than two, then I'd have thawed all three and pick the best two!
x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I'd do the same. . Defrost all 3 and put the best back for you seem determined for this to be your final cycle.  My Cyprus clinic would put up to 4 back. 
TCCx


----------



## elzunia11 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello there, I hope it will work for you. I would do what ladies are saying choose 2 best out of 3 if you are sure that is last time. Just keep positive! I am keeping my fingers crossed. let us all know how it went!


----------



## Jojo2678 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks for replying yeah this is definitely my last attempt. Me and my husband can't keep going through this so last attempt using intralipids. Apparently when we arrive in Cyprus they have agreed to defrost all 3 and as you said pick the best 2 if 1 of them is not as good they may possibly put all 3 back but will have to see on the day. I doubt they will do that to be honest. Last try I'd just sign a consent form for all 3 if I had the choice xx


----------



## Jojo2678 (Jul 18, 2016)

Well last intralipids were done today before frozen embryo transfer on Monday. Everything crossed. We have done everything possible in the last 7 years and 6 ivf attempts even using acupuncture, reflexology. This time I've had a scratch and intralipids. This really has to work


----------



## Klass_u (Oct 14, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## Jojo2678 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank you xx


----------



## Jojo2678 (Jul 18, 2016)

Tincan cat which Cyprus clinic did you go to?


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Team Miracle when they were based in Dogus Clinic. 
Good luck 
TCCx


----------

